# Ich möchte meinen 2600er Köpfen



## PerryHotter (5. März 2017)

*Ich möchte meinen 2600er Köpfen*

Moin allesamt,
ich möchte meinen in die tage gekommenen Prozessor köpfen. Es handelt sich um den 2600er Non K. ich betreibe kein Overclocking und benutze einen be quiet! Pure Rock Tower Kühler..

allerdings erreicht mein schätzen nach 3-4 Stunden gamen... seine 75-80Grad was am anfang seiner gamingkarriere nicht zu denken war.. da lief er mit boxed bei 55-60grad.

Nun wollte ich mal fragen was muss ich beachten? ist er verlötet ? 

ich danke schonmal im vorraus für die Hilfe

Mit freundlichen grüßen
Der perry


----------



## Jeretxxo (5. März 2017)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen 2600er Köpfen*

Einen i7 2600?
Viel Erfolg, denn der ist noch und bereits verlötet.

Wenn er vorher kühler war, liegt es an etwas anderem als der CPU und der Verbindung zum IHS.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. März 2017)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen 2600er Köpfen*



PerryHotter schrieb:


> Nun wollte ich mal fragen was muss ich beachten? ist er verlötet ?


Diese CPU ist bereits verlötet und ein Köpfen daher erstens sehr schwierig und zweitens ziemlich sinnlos.


----------



## azzih (5. März 2017)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen 2600er Köpfen*

Meines Wissens sind alle Sandys verlötet. Sprich du kriegst den Heatspreader so leicht nicht ab. 

Würde an deiner Stelle lieber mal die anliegenden Spannungen checken, Wärmeleitpaste erneuern und schauen ob der CPU Kühler noch genug Anpressdruck hat. War bei meinem alten Mugen2 auch so, das der nach diversen Umbauten einfach nicht mehr gescheit gekühlt hat, weil die Halterungen irgendwann ausleihern.


----------



## PerryHotter (5. März 2017)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen 2600er Köpfen*

habe den CPU kühler ja erst vor 3 Monaten gekauft und wäremleitpaste erneuert... würde es sich vielleicht lohnen einfach auf WaKü umzusteigen für den prozi? weil Köpfen ja sinnlos ist.. habe bisschen schiss das er den nächsten 30Grad sommertag nicht überlebt ^^.....


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. März 2017)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen 2600er Köpfen*



PerryHotter schrieb:


> habe bisschen schiss das er den nächsten 30Grad sommertag nicht überlebt ^^.....


Bitte lesen und verstehen, dass deine CPU das garantiert überlebt, egal was du machst:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...lkis-blog-35-vorsicht-heisse-oberflaeche.html


----------



## PerryHotter (5. März 2017)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen 2600er Köpfen*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Bitte lesen und verstehen, dass deine CPU das garantiert überlebt, egal was du machst:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...lkis-blog-35-vorsicht-heisse-oberflaeche.html


Vielen Dank... dann wird die alte Gurke wohl bei 80grad nicht den Geist aufgeben, egal ob es früher mal 60grad waren... ich betreibe ja kein OC


----------



## airXgamer (5. März 2017)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen 2600er Köpfen*

Hast du schon mal die Wärmeleitpaste erneuert und deinen Kühler entstaubt? Ich vermute dann gibt es auch fast wieder die alten Temps.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. März 2017)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen 2600er Köpfen*

2600er köpfen geht nur mit Flex oder Dosenöffner ( 007 mit der Lizenz zum verlöten ). Ich habe den 2600k @ 4,5 GHz und komme nur knapp an 70°C heran. Was hast du als Gehäuse und wie sieht die Belüftung aus? Spannung zu hoch? Zeigt der CPU Lüfter in die falsche Richtung oder schon mal im Bios die Lüfterkurve angepasst?


----------



## Jeretxxo (6. März 2017)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen 2600er Köpfen*

Ich geh eher von einem Anwenderfehler aus, entweder was bei der Monatge schiefgelaufen oder was mit der Wärmeleitpaste stimmt nicht.


----------



## S!lent dob (7. März 2017)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen 2600er Köpfen*

Wenn er nach 3-4 Stunden spielen erst so warm wird könnte auch ein Wärmestau vorliegen. Wann sind den Kühler und vor allem Gehäuselüfter zuletzt gereinigt worden?
Eine frische WLP kann auch für das ein oder andere Grad sorgen.


----------



## Chukku (7. März 2017)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen 2600er Köpfen*

Du schreibst ja, dass du früher mit dem boxed Kühler bessere Temperaturen hattest... 
jetzt hast du einen neuen Kühler und es wird heisser...
Wie sah es denn am Ende - vor dem neuen Kühler - mit dem boxed aus? War es da auch schon heisser oder erst mit dem Neuen?

Im Moment klingt das alles eher nach Anwendungsfehler, als irgendwas anderes

1. Wie siehts mit dem Rest des Gehäuses aus? Gehäuselüfter noch in Ordnung? Verstaubt?
2. Sicher, dass du mit der Wärmeleitpaste keinen Fehler gemacht hast?
3. Sicher, dass du die Folie von der Grundfläche des Kühlers abgezogen hast?

(4. Hast du jetzt eine wesentlich andere Grafikkarte drin, als zu den Zeiten, zu denen du noch mit den Temperaturen der CPU zufrieden warst?.. Wenn das nämlich vorher eine Referenzdesign mit Radiallüfter war, jetzt aber eine Custom mit Axial-Lüftern, hast du jetzt auch wesentlich mehr warme Luft im Case als vorher.)

In jedem Fall ist Köpfen in diesem Fall definitiv nicht der richtige Weg.. der Fehler muss woanders liegen.


----------



## Gysi1901 (9. März 2017)

*AW: Ich möchte meinen 2600er Köpfen*

Ich glaube, der TE hat sich verabschiedet, bevor sein i7 es tat


----------

